# [Poll] JuiceDefender



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Have you used JuiceDefender and does it increase battery?*​
*Do you use the app JuiceDefender and did it increase battery?*

I have not used the JuiceDefender.1241.38%I have used JuiceDefender, but it did not increase battery.1034.48%I have used JuiceDefender, and it increased battery.724.14%


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So I was reading through this thread on XDA and they said that this app was one way to get 4 or more hours more out of your battery. I am about to start using this to see the results and would like to know what other people's experiences with it are. Seems like it would be a placebo effect to me, but if it really helps, thats awesome.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So I was reading through this thread on XDA and they said that this app was one way to get 4 or more hours more out of your battery. I am about to start using this to see the results and would like to know what other people's experiences with it are. Seems like it would be a placebo effect to me, but if it really helps, thats awesome.


It definitely works, but you won't get an extra 4 hours. 1 or so is more realistic...which is still great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So I was reading through this thread on XDA and they said that this app was one way to get 4 or more hours more out of your battery. I am about to start using this to see the results and would like to know what other people's experiences with it are. Seems like it would be a placebo effect to me, but if it really helps, thats awesome.


Need to add another option *"Used it, but I want to use my smartphone the way it was intended"*.

I bought my phone so I can have instant notification through gmail and I also use Gtalk a lot. Not to mention the numerous other apps that take advantage of push notifications. I guess that stuff doesnt matter to some but I want my data to stay on in case I need it. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

In a nutshell it works by controlling services and polling intervals for data. It's a good app but many custom roms have similar mods built in. I use and undervolt kernel with aokp and it has power management built in so no need for another app using resources. But if you aren't on a custom rom juice defender is a nice app. Wife has a dinc and gets another 4-6 hours using the app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Depends on how you use it... I need push notifications, so not very useful for me.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So far I dont like it. Seems like it has tons of good reviews and people saying they get 23 hours and before they got 6 and all kinds of crazy stuff. Seems like if you're doing alot of texting or gtalk, it would just use more battery by constantly having to reconnect every time you turn on your screen. I'm sure its a nice app, but it probably wouldnt help. I'm trying to increase my battery and so far im undervolted, have cpu profiles to reduce max cpu as battery lowers, using Imo's kernel with Ix governor and I just can't seem to squeeze out an acceptable amount of battery. I have the extended and even thought of buying that fat giant battery that just came out but no way will I have my phone looking like that. Anyone have any tips or apps that do help? I usually run brightness at auto or minimum and it doesn't seem to make a difference between the two.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So far I dont like it. Seems like it has tons of good reviews and people saying they get 23 hours and before they got 6 and all kinds of crazy stuff. Seems like if you're doing alot of texting or gtalk, it would just use more battery by constantly having to reconnect every time you turn on your screen. I'm sure its a nice app, but it probably wouldnt help. I'm trying to increase my battery and so far im undervolted, have cpu profiles to reduce max cpu as battery lowers, using Imo's kernel with Ix governor and I just can't seem to squeeze out an acceptable amount of battery. I have the extended and even thought of buying that fat giant battery that just came out but no way will I have my phone looking like that. Anyone have any tips or apps that do help? I usually run brightness at auto or minimum and it doesn't seem to make a difference between the two.


Thats how I feel about it too. People that use JD probably are mostly texting and checking webpages. My Phone is a versatile communication device and I plan to use it that way. My data needs to stay on.

As far as your battery life goes...not much else you can do. We are carrying pretty sophisticated computers in our pockets. Can't expect it to have unbelievable battery life. My laptop battery only last me about 4.5 hrs and its a huge battery. So I think the battery life is pretty darn good on the gnex if you ask me


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just wish I could get it to survive a full day easily, which from the time I get up to the time I go to bed is around 18 hrs so that would be a little hard to achieve, but when I get around 16 hrs on the weekend with over an hour of voice calls and not being on wifi but during the week I only get around 10 hrs. Whats up with that?


----------



## Rho138 (Aug 30, 2011)

I personally found no use for it, I'm on my phone actively a decent chunk of the day, and when Ninesky, and my flashlight are the two highest on the battery usage lists I found it as pointless since I damn near always use an internet connection or have my screen on. Of course I pay the price with 4 and a half hours of screen time out of a 8 hours to dead battery time


----------

